

Tell HN: Change passwords for all your services - weakwire

Hello HN. I recently needed to change the passwords for my startup. Email&#x2F; bank&#x2F;paypal and a gazillion more.<p>This process is painful and am certain that there are services out there with our old password.<p>What do you think about a tool that lists all the company&#x27;s (or even personal) accounts and then make it easy to change the password to all of them?<p>Let&#x27;s call it Passpast.io<p>The idea is a browser plugin that allows you to easily add a service to Passpast.io . Maybe separate them in Strong password logins , and day to date password logins.<p>When you need to change the passwords Passpast.io with redirect you to the change password page of each service. Or even better integrate with a very simple api to popular services with your change password request.<p>With that tool I could imagine my self changing passwords every week without any hustle.<p>Feel free to commercially use any of these if you like it. I will not pursue any IP rights(I don&#x27;t even know if I can).<p>I just want to use this service :)
======
jaachan
Like this:

1Password - [http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/06/the-
se...](http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/06/the-secret-to-
online-safety-lies-random-characters-and-a-password-manager/)

------
tsironakos
I dig it, but I wonder if this is even possible. I mean, each site has its
specific password page and weird configuration.

Will it be possible to build something scalable enough?

~~~
weakwire
Even without the integration, a list of the services I'm using this password
(and username) and the link to the change password page will do. I mean I'd
pay for that..

------
martina56
The use of backup/recovery email account is to safeguard another account. if
you bought all under one roof, then it's like "paying internet bill to hackers
for hacking your account"

